# crear bobinas para maquina tatuadora



## bachiloko (Mar 30, 2008)

hola chikos nesesito hacer unas bobinas que van con un condensador para una maquina de tatuar  soy nuevo en esto asi que la unica descripcion que puedo otorgar para que me ayunen son: 
1. la maquina usa una fuente de poder de 7.5 volt 
2. este link kon las descriciones espesificas de la parte electronoca de dicha maquina ... 
www.machinegunmagazine.com/MGM_HTML/MachineSystems/machine_systems.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2008)

Puedes emplear las bobinas de un timbre domiciliario, claro que sin la campana


----------



## bachiloko (Mar 31, 2008)

¿pero cumple la misma funcion? 
¿tiene la misma fuerza y rapidez? 
 es ke la maquina va a ser un diseño propio y por eso me complikaba el asunto de las bobinas por ke quiero aser un buen producto (pero no para la venta )para utilizar


----------



## Dano (Mar 31, 2008)

bachiloko dijo:
			
		

> ¿pero cumple la misma funcion?
> ¿tiene la misma fuerza y rapidez?
> es ke la maquina va a ser un diseño propio y por eso me complikaba el asunto de las bobinas por ke quiero aser un buen producto (pero no para la venta )para utilizar



Esto es un foro no un celular, no escribas en "lenguaje" SMS


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2008)

El funcionamiento es similar, la rapidez o no la da la inercia de la parte mecanica en movimiento, cuanto mas grande la maza mecanica menor frecuencia.

Piensa que hace el timbre, produce un golpeteo de un pequeño martillo contra la campana, si le quitas el martillo y en su lugar colocas la aguja de tatuar ¿ No pasara lo mismo ? (El golpeteo)


----------



## callecuatro1976 (May 31, 2012)

la bobina lleva 300 vueltas de alambre 0,55 o 8 capas de alambre en un nucleo de 9 mm de acero dulce , saludos


----------

